# New Animations



## SSJ Zac (Sep 8, 2006)

New Animations

Ryu vs Iori Part 1:






Ryu vs Iori Part 2





Trunks Animation(I was bored.....)





Rock Lee Owns Sasuke


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Sep 8, 2006)

your old ones look alot better


----------



## SSJ Zac (Sep 8, 2006)

QUOTE(azndragonguy115 @ Sep 8 2006 said:


> your old ones look alot better



Be a little bit more specific. Which older ones are better then my newer ones?


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 8, 2006)

pretty good.. might as well make these in flash though


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 8, 2006)

Beauty! I needed a bit of pepping up taday & was even thinking of pm'ing you about new stuff.

Hurray for synchronicity!

Not quite as epic as your last series... and I'm still waiting for


QUOTE(SSJ Zac @ Aug 26 2006 said:


> If you think these are good, Part 6 will blow your mind. I have an idea in mind that will take you into a world of thought and sometimes insanity for those who can't conceive it.


But hey, they don't all have to be _Gilgamesh_  for ME to enjoy 'em!





(and I agree you really SHOULD try some flash stuff)


----------



## SSJ Zac (Sep 8, 2006)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Sep 8 2006 said:


> Beauty! I needed a bit of pepping up taday & was even thinking of pm'ing you about new stuff.
> 
> Hurray for synchronicity!
> 
> ...



I've used flash a lot of times before..........but I just can't get a good sound set for fight scenes.

Here are the first 4 parts of Zac and Zar turned into a flash movie:
http://newgrounds.com/portal/view/336969

If anyone could find me a better sound set, that would be great


----------



## SSJ Zac (Sep 10, 2006)

On CrookedJester, someone there named Chopper-Kun has been blaming my videos and animations for all of the noobs that come there. So I made a little animation about it. Enjoy.


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 10, 2006)

O Hellz Yeah!

That was freakin' hilarious!

Zac for the _WIN_, baby!


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Sep 10, 2006)

QUOTE(SSJ Zac @ Sep 9 2006 said:


> On CrookedJester, someone there named Chopper-Kun has been blaming my videos and animations for all of the noobs that come there. So I made a little animation about it. Enjoy.



i like this one, but at the end when he powers up, the red glow kinda seems cheap and comes out of nowhere. and when he shot the blast, it was kinda sudden. the SSJ ZAC at teh end is in a bad font and color in my opinion but i like this one.


----------



## SSJ Zac (Sep 29, 2006)

Ryu vs Iori Part 1:





Ryu vs Iori Part 2





For One Piece Fans/Naruto Haters:





Athena Battle(Requested)





Transformation(Requested)





Vetanora Fight(Requested)





Trunks Gif(Was Bored)





Rock Lee Ownage(This one is actually pretty good. I also did it while I was bored 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Youkai (Sep 29, 2006)

Hmm ... i see some "requested" there so ... may I request one as well ?

How about an Animation with Ichigo from Bleach ? think would be very cool if you would let him do Bankai and fight against Naruto or something like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





P.S. Most of those are really great ... at least for someone like me who could never do something that looks even half as good


----------



## SSJ Zac (Sep 29, 2006)

QUOTE(Youkai @ Sep 29 2006 said:


> Hmm ... i see some "requested" there so ... may I request one as well ?
> 
> How about an Animation with Ichigo from Bleach ? think would be very cool if you would let him do Bankai and fight against Naruto or something like this
> 
> ...



I guess I could. My next animation will be of Ichigo fighting Naruto


----------

